# Pain/arthritis meds are expensive!!!



## kennajo (May 20, 2011)

So it's time to start Jake on something to ease his joints. He is 14. I've looked Rimadyl and Deramax since this is what our vet recomended ,but the price is sooooo high. I don't mind spending the money if it helps my boy but I just wondered if anyone has any suggestions on alternatives or places to purchases that they might be a little cheaper?


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

I don't have any suggestions but our girls did really well on Deramaxx. Ordering online was a bit cheaper.


----------



## mmackey (Mar 30, 2008)

Duralactin has worked wonders for my guys. I purchase off the internet. I've been using since the beginning of August and it has made a dramatic improvement in Mac's quality of life and mobility. And it's actually a tablet that my guys look forward to munching on....


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

What supplements are you using? I had good luck with Chama combining several joint supplements and Ester C. 

Also, try Zeel tablets for the arthritis! Zeel is homeopathic and in a study it worked just as well as NSAIDS but with no dangers to the liver, etc.! 

Zeel Products - Traumeel Arthritis Remedies


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

I swear by fish oil and glucosamine/chondroitin for my older dog. You may be able to get away with a lower dose of pain meds with these supplements. I myself take fish oil and it really helps my arthritis.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

My senior dog regimen:

Triple dose Springtime Inc. products (either Longevity or Joint Health or a combo of the two)

2000mg Ester C

fish oil (this did not work for Chama)

An additional joint product (with different ingredients)

At night I gave her Only Natural Pet Get Up and Go but that was pre Zeel. Today I would use Zeel.


----------



## kennajo (May 20, 2011)

Freestep said:


> I swear by fish oil and glucosamine/chondroitin for my older dog. You may be able to get away with a lower dose of pain meds with these supplements. I myself take fish oil and it really helps my arthritis.


what brands do you like?I just had elbow surgery so I may look into these for jake and myself. Right now jake is getting 1/2 a buffered aspirin 2 x a day.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

BowWowMeow said:


> What supplements are you using? I had good luck with Chama combining several joint supplements and Ester C.
> 
> Also, try Zeel tablets for the arthritis! Zeel is homeopathic and in a study it worked just as well as NSAIDS but with no dangers to the liver, etc.!
> 
> Zeel Products - Traumeel Arthritis Remedies


Rocky says add a second vote for Zeel! He was having good days and bad days, taking Metacam "as needed" on his bad days. Since starting the Zeel, he doesn't have bad days anymore. I think the Metacam has gone bad in the cabinet.

Of course any pain medication for joints should be taken in addition to a good Glucosamine/chondroitin supplement, and fish oil. 

I give Nupro Silver:
[ame]http://www.amazon.com/Nupro-Joint-Supplement-5-lbs/dp/B000084EEE[/ame]


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

kennajo said:


> what brands do you like?I just had elbow surgery so I may look into these for jake and myself. Right now jake is getting 1/2 a buffered aspirin 2 x a day.


I think any brand is good, I am using Kirkland brand from Costco, big bottle and very inexpensive. You can give your dog the whole capsules (mine snap them up like treats), or you can pop them with a pin and squeeze the oil onto their food.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

A teammate starting giving fish oil and turmeric to her dog with bad shoulder arthritis and saw such and improvement I have been giving it to Grim. Took about 3 weeks for her and I just upped him last week to the 300mg capsules (a lot more than the spice) and am seeing good changes. I also give glucosamine/MSM


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Just typed this up for the other board so will paste it here...I do not give everything at once but do combine supplements and then use different anti-inflammatories, as needed. 


Springtime Longevity and Joint Health (get the ones with Boswelia!)-- triple dose for the older or joint compromised dogs 

Advanced Cetyl M Joint Action for Dogs (loading dose, combined with above): 

2000mg Ester C 

fish oil (if it works!)

Zeel (for arthritis) or Traumeel (for traumatic injury) or Arnicalm Arthritis

Only Natural Pet's Get Up and Go 

Tasha's Herbsperin


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

I use Duralactin Equine Plus (cheaper in the horse bucket) as it has MSM in it too. For my rescued foster English Springer Spaniel, we are using Dasuquin. Both are purchased on-line and, since they are not NSAIDS like Rimadyl. They are nutritional supplements and my seniors (6 currently) do well on either of these additions to their daily diet.


----------



## kennajo (May 20, 2011)

I have wondered about stuff formulated for horses ,how do you know the dosesges for your dogs?


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

My 9 yr old male, Apache has been on the generic form of Rimadyl its called Carprofen 1/3 of the price of Rimadyl. Talk to your vet and see if they can get it for you. All the supplements are great but if you need something for pain management which I assume at 14yrs old you do. My vet specializes in orthopedics, she understands having multiple animals in a bad economy so they are really good about finding alternatives.
I also give Dasuquin which has something for pain and the price is reasonable.


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

kennajo said:


> I have wondered about stuff formulated for horses ,how do you know the dosesges for your dogs?


In the case of Duralactin Equine versus Duralactin Canine, dosing is fairly easy. The dose for a dog of Duralactin Canine is one thousand milligrams per day as maintenance and two 1,000 milligram tablets initially. The horse dose is 7,000 milligrams per scoop. I divided one of the scoops and found that seven teaspoons fill one scoop. Hence, one teaspoon equals roughly 1,000 milligrams. This is what I give five seniors that I have and/or foster currently. It is much cheaper than giving the canine or dog dose for the same basic product and they are all doing well on it. 

I also used this for my senior that I lost earlier this year. She was bilaterally severely dysplastic and Duralactin seemed to keep her comfortable and not very achy.


----------



## kennajo (May 20, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the suggestions! The Nupro looks like it has everything all-in-one, except maybe pain relief. Like the price too! Zeel is 3 x a day if I read it correctly and I'm not real good about remembering muliple doseing


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I personally prefer the Metacam over the Deramaxx. You can also get a human form of Metacam which is cheaper ... you need a prescription. Whenever I purchased it I always searched the net looking for the best price (it would change from order to order).


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

Another vote for supplements here. you need to make sure the dog is getting around 1500 glucosamine, and 1000 chondroitin. Often the dog supplements are at too low of doses to be therapeutic. MSM is great too, 500-1000 a day. I buy the pure MSM power for horses, and glucosamine/chondroitin human grade tablets. 

Fish oil def! And extra, give a double dose. I give 4 a day of 2000 mg fish oil. GLA such as borage oil is a great addition as well, studies show GLA combined with omega 3's has more of an anti inflammatory effect than either alone. 

As for prescription meds, I'd ask about tramadol.


----------



## valb (Sep 2, 2004)

I just bought Tramadol for Sierra, it was $9 for 40 of
them, which I thought was really good. At the dose 
she's allowed daily, that is a ten day supply, but she
doesn't need nearly that much, so 40 would last at
least a month, I think.


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

I read somewhere that Bromelain is good. It's a pineapple enzyme. We've taken it ourselves when we've eaten too much meat (it breaks down the protein). 

But when it's taken on an empty stomach, it works as an anti-inflammatory. Supposed to be good for dogs as well as humans.


----------



## clearcreekranch (Mar 18, 2010)

I had my doberman on Ascripton(Maalox coated aspiring) and Glyco-Flex II. He did really well for the last 3 years of his life.


----------



## Katerlena (May 30, 2008)

We also had used Glyco Flex and Duralactin with good results in past


----------



## gsdmi (Apr 4, 2009)

Have you tried Adequan injections yet? I haven't gotten to that point with our 11 year old, he is doing great on the Springtime supps with Ester C added in. A quick note on the Springtime supps, the new one with the Boswelia is supposed to be great -- but my dogs REFUSE it. I can't even hide it in canned for or ground beef with the juices. They will not take it. Springtime also has the original formula, just in case anyone else is experiencing that. 

My 15 year old cat has a hip almost deformed from arthritis. He has been having accupuncture and we started the Adequan injections, and he is doing absolutely incredible. They are pricey to have the vet do, but it is easy and we learned quickly how to give. An entire years worth for him cost the same as 3 injections from the vet. It took a good 6 weeks or so, but he is so mobile now, all over the house, climbing up his cat tree and we even find him trying to make jumps he shouldn't -- of course we do stop him and give him a lift to where he wants to go, but he is feeling good enough and pain free enough to try!

A friend of ours with a senior dog is having severe arthritis issues in his spine and legs/knee joints and he seems to be benefiting too.


----------



## kennajo (May 20, 2011)

For now 1/2 an aspirin a day plus some supp. seems to be doing the trick. He actually tried to chase a ball the other day but stopped when he saw the whole herd( 7 dogs total) going after it. He is raising up and walking seems alot easier for him. Thanks everyone for your comments. I will definatly be using them as the need arises.


----------



## DukeJazz (Jul 4, 2009)

Our Sasha was on Rimadyl long term due to advancing arthritis in her spine.
Best price I found was here:

Pet Meds | Dog Supplies | Pet Supplies | Pet Products | Pet Supply

You need to get your Vet to write the Rx for the # tabs in a whole bottle (typically 180) + x refills as this place will not "break" a bottle.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

BowWowMeow said:


> Just typed this up for the other board so will paste it here...I do not give everything at once but do combine supplements and then use different anti-inflammatories, as needed.
> 
> 
> Springtime Longevity and Joint Health (get the ones with Boswelia!)-- triple dose for the older or joint compromised dogs
> ...


I'm about to send away for the Herbspirin - my 10 year old girl has arthritis in her elbow, but is sensitive to sulfur - so MSM and any other supplement containing it is out. I'd like to use Zeel - but I notice it has (homeopathic) sulfur as an ingredient, which makes me nervous. Admittedly it's only 6x potency, but it doesn't take much for her to react.
Anyone know anything about Yucca (as it pertains to arthritis)? B- Naturals sells a product called Yucca Intensive, which sounds as though it might help....
__________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## Francine (Feb 20, 2009)

I have a 12yr old who who has very bad hips and the vet gave me a pain medication that I can fill at Wallmart calledTramadol one every 12 hours it is like a morphine and has helped my girl a lot. Other people use prednisone also inexpensive my Mom took it for years for Arthritis.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Francine said:


> I have a 12yr old who who has very bad hips and the vet gave me a pain medication that I can fill at Wallmart calledTramadol one every 12 hours it is like a morphine and has helped my girl a lot. Other people use prednisone also inexpensive my Mom took it for years for Arthritis.


I've never heard of Prednisone being prescribed for arthritis, but I don't go to a vet who would do so. It's a nasty drug with potentially very harmful side effects, and in my opinion should never be given long term. If your Mom did well on it, she is lucky and that's great that it was helpful - but I would find another, more natural way for my dogs. 
________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

Steroids can have a lot of side effects or issues with long term use. I think as far as arthritis goes, they're only used for autoimmune types such as rheumatoid.


----------



## DukeJazz (Jul 4, 2009)

Francine said:


> I have a 12yr old who who has very bad hips and the vet gave me a pain medication that I can fill at Wallmart calledTramadol one every 12 hours it is like a morphine and has helped my girl a lot. Other people use prednisone also inexpensive my Mom took it for years for Arthritis.


Tramadol is synthetic morphine actually, supposedly all the pain relief without the addictive side effects + it's pretty cheap.

Never heard of using Pred for arthritis !! It's effective as a short term drug for a number of conditions, but used long term it has many bad side effects. We were given Pred for poor Blitzer when she was diagnosed with advanced lymphoma & it did help her. But we knew she was terminal when we started treatment, so the side effects were a distant secondary concern


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

Tramadol is not synthetic morphine. Both tramadol and morphine are in the opiod family of pain killers but thats it.


----------



## DukeJazz (Jul 4, 2009)

Technically, it's a synthetic codeine. All part of the opiod family that work on the same pain receptors, with morphine being the most "powerful" of the 3.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

If you switch to Metacam, you can get it at Walmart for $4 a month. Called meloxica. You can also get Etogesis (etodolac) there for $4/month.
check out the Walmart $4 prescription list and see what is on it. I keep a copy and take it in to my vets office.


----------

